# E30 320i Transmission and Diff Oil



## bendarji (Jan 4, 2003)

After changing the engine oil in my UK 1990 320i M20 (Manual) to Mobil 1 I have decided it is time for transmission and diff fluid changes.

I have done a lot of research behind deciding which oil to use but am finding it hard to reach a conclusion!
Some are suggesting ATF, some SAE 80..

The recommended oil for the car is Mobil GX 80w-90 for the manual transmission and Mobil VS 600 for the diff.

I have a manual getrag gear box, but cannot find a label on it, so I presume the above are correct specs according to BMW.

Can anybody make some good suggestions with regard to moving over to Mobil SHC or something similar. I'm looking for the best oil to use. Anybody had the same dealer recommendations but used something else with better protection and performance?

Thanks


----------

